# What bromeliad?



## Arachnomaniac19 (Apr 29, 2017)

Does anyone know what bromeliad this is? I'm looking to use it for a dart frog tank. On the same note, what frog should I get?


----------



## schmiggle (Apr 29, 2017)

That's _Guzmania lingulata,_ an epiphyte from tropical South and central American rainforests. It ought to be perfect for a dart frog tank, since it's from an identical habitat. I would imagine it would even be good for some species to lay eggs in.

If you haven't already, you should ask your dart frog question in the vertebrate subforum (not so spineless wonders). You'll be more likely to get answers. However, may I suggest saying what you're looking for? That would make it easier to give suggestions.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Award 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Apr 29, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> That's _Guzmania lingulata,_ an epiphyte from tropical South and central American rainforests. It ought to be perfect for a dart frog tank, since it's from an identical habitat. I would imagine it would even be good for some species to lay eggs in.
> 
> If you haven't already, you should ask your dart frog question in the vertebrate subforum (not so spineless wonders). You'll be more likely to get answers. However, may I suggest saying what you're looking for? That would make it easier to give suggestions.


Sweet, thank you! The dart frog question was just a side question just to see what people recomend. I'm looking for something relatively cheap and easy to breed. I was thinking Oophaga pumilio or a Ranitomeya sp.. I'm really just looking for any suggestions. I already have a Mantella aurantiaca and a Dendrobates tinctorius 'Citronella.'


----------



## Hamburglar (May 4, 2017)

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Sweet, thank you! The dart frog question was just a side question just to see what people recomend. I'm looking for something relatively cheap and easy to breed. I was thinking Oophaga pumilio or a Ranitomeya sp.. I'm really just looking for any suggestions. I already have a Mantella aurantiaca and a Dendrobates tinctorius 'Citronella.'


I kept dart frogs for a number of years.  Pumilios are a great choice.  However, if you want more than a trio Ranitomeya might be better.  They will make the most of the axils once they fill with water. Just watch out for scale.  Once it's in the tank it's nearly impossible to eliminate.


----------



## The Snark (May 4, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> That's _Guzmania lingulata,_ an epiphyte from tropical South and central American rainforests. It ought to be perfect for a dart frog tank, since it's from an identical habitat. I would imagine it would even be good for some species to lay eggs in.


I changed my rating from Informative to Award. Reminded me of a curate, John V, at an LA County Arboretum leading a group through their huge bromeliad and epiphyte collection, casually spot on IDing hundreds of plants in both Latin and common.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## schmiggle (May 5, 2017)

The Snark said:


> I changed my rating from Informative to Award. Reminded me of a curate, John V, at an LA County Arboretum leading a group through their huge bromeliad and epiphyte collection, casually spot on IDing hundreds of plants in both Latin and common.


 Naw I'm not nearly that impressive. I just looked it up and felt confident with the results.


----------

